# Frage zu Rewrite Rule



## xtramen01 (18. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es eine Variante mit der ich folgende Regel auch auf alle Unterseiten und Verzeichnisse anwenden kann?
Mit meiner momentanen Lösung muss ich für jede einzelne Seite extra eine Regel anlegen.


```
RewriteRule  ^neu/?$  /shop/neu/ [L]
```

Und dies ist dann bisher für die Unterseiten:

```
RewriteRule   ^neu/products_new.php?$  /shop/neu/products_new.php [L]
RewriteRule   ^neu/bestsellers.php?$  /shop/neu/bestsellers.php [L]
RewriteRule   ^neu/advanced_search.php?$  /shop/neu/advanced_search.php [L]
```
Danke und Gruß


----------



## sheel (18. April 2016)

Hi

sowas?

```
RewriteRule  ^neu$  neu/
RewriteRule  ^neu/(.*)$  /shop/neu/$1 [L]
```


----------



## xtramen01 (20. April 2016)

Funktioniert super! Vielen Dank.

Leider habe ich noch ein kleines Problem.
Und zwar habe ich eine temporäre Weiterleitung eingerichtet per htaccess.
Nun habe ich diese wieder entfernt, aber mein Browser leitet mich noch immer weiter.
Die htaccess ist aber definitiv leer und der Cache ist geleert. Wenn ich einen Browser benutze der mich noch nicht umgeleitet hat, dann gehts.

Hast Du eine Idee an was das liegen kann?


----------



## sheel (20. April 2016)

Mit einer "temporären Weiterleitung" meinst du HTTP 302, oder was Anderes?
Welcher Browser?


----------



## SpiceLab (20. April 2016)

xtramen01 hat gesagt.:


> Die htaccess ist aber definitiv leer und der Cache ist geleert. Wenn ich einen Browser benutze der mich noch nicht umgeleitet hat, dann gehts.


Das spricht aus der Ferne dafür, dass der Browsercache nicht geleert und die Seite anschließend neu aufgerufen wurde.


----------



## xtramen01 (20. April 2016)

Mit temporär meinte ich eigentlich kurzfristig zum Testen.
Nun ist die htaccess Datei komplett gelöscht und es wird halt noch immer weitergeleitet.
Egal mit welchem Browser. Aber nur mit denen, welche die Seite schon besucht haben und weitergeleitet wurden.
Ebenso kann ich die htaccess Datei aktualisieren wie ich möchte, es wird einfach nicht angenommen vom Browser.

Wenn z.b. die Umleitung vorher auf www.foo.de erfolgte und ich nun auf www.bar.de ändere, wird noch immer auf www.foo.de umgeleitet.


----------



## SpiceLab (20. April 2016)

Oder eher https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...rminology-http-headers-and-caching-strategies


----------



## SpiceLab (20. April 2016)

Und da es sich der *.htaccess*-Datei zufolge auf einem Apache-Server abspielt:

-> https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/caching.html
-> https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/caching.html


----------

